# Whats the difference between Trump, Elara, and Hgvc Vegas?



## Shangri-La (Feb 9, 2020)

I've rescinded the sale of Elara property this past week and I'd like to buy a resale in short order.

After research on this site I'm looking for Platinum or Gold, maintenance fees below $800, and enough points to make it worth it.

I travel about four hotel nights a month for work (self employed) in various cities right now, and think I may be able to expense the TS if I use points for those trips. Also, I take a minimum one week vacation with extended family at a beach location annually, and usually one other vacation annually with my significant other, to a location where we focus on fishing. 

I'm looking at Vegas bc of the low maintenance fees, but I'm new to all of this and just want to be sure I'm not missing anything- what's the appreciable difference, utility wise, of owning Elara vs Trump vs HGVC Vegas?

Also, is it true that maintenance fees change over time? Does anything else?

Thanks!!!


----------



## brp (Feb 9, 2020)

Trump is on the higher end. IIRC. Take a look at the stickies at the top of this forum and all of these data are tabulated for comparison. 

Cheers.


----------



## terces (Feb 9, 2020)

My advice would be to take your time and do tons of research and stay in as many of the various resorts as you can, take a few presentations and ask lots of questions on TUG.  There are some resorts within the HGVC system and some packages that are really not good buys at all.  We took a year doing the research and still made a bit of a mistake with our initial purchase.


----------



## brp (Feb 9, 2020)

terces said:


> ...and stay in as many of the various resorts as you can, .



Not sure this matter as the intent doesn't seem to be to use Home Week at these locations. Points are points time.

Cheers.


----------



## giowop (Feb 9, 2020)

Personally, I was least impressed with On The Boulevard. There’s no draw for me I guess, as it’s near NOTHING!

Trump is nice and secluded from the Vegas-ness of Vegas. It is at the north end of the Strip. It’s the most opulent of these three by far (I have not been in Paradise or Flamingo). It’s right across the street from Fashion Show Mall, which I would rate as nicer than Miracle Mile and the Venetian mall, but not as nice as the Palazzo or Crystals mall. They also have a shuttle to the Wynn malls and the Forum shops - this especially puts you closer to stuff. Free parking at the Trump!

Elara is most resort-y I think. Great pool area, and it’s connected to the Miracle Mile mall and therefore the Planet Hollywood casino. But there’s separation from the casino at least. Rooms and decor are more modern, which you either like or you don’t. I like the location of Elara a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Feb 9, 2020)

Points are points. Go with the lowest MF’s for the points and price you want.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 9, 2020)

brp said:


> Trump is on the higher end...



I was concerned that might be a political comment, but then realized you were talking about the hotel.   

We have yet to stay at any of the Las Vegas HGVC properties or use our points there.  Normally we stay at the Bellagio, the Mirage or ARIA, due to M-Life comps, so can't really comment on any of the HGVC properties in terms of actually staying there.  If just to be used to get points to use elsewhere, then I agree with brp and dayooper, I would just go with the best combination of price, low MF and high points.


----------



## Panina (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> I've rescinded the sale of Elara property this past week and I'd like to buy a resale in short order.
> 
> After research on this site I'm looking for Platinum or Gold, maintenance fees below $800, and enough points to make it worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to tug.  Just curious, did you rescind because you found tug?  If yes, how much did you save?


----------



## Shangri-La (Feb 10, 2020)

Panina said:


> Hi welcome to tug.  Just curious, did you rescind because you found tug?  If yes, how much did you save?


Yes, I found TUG the night I bought the timeshare.  And rescinded within two days.  I've never purchased real estate on my own before so I'm new to all of this.  I saved tens of thousands.  The financing they gave me was insane, 14%.  And the purchase price was $22k for biennial 5000 points.


----------



## Shangri-La (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone!  I stayed in Trump this past week and give it many thumbs up.  I'd love to continue staying there, the only thing is you have Uber costs to anywhere you need to go other than the mall which is a great mall.  I toured HGVC on Paradise and it seemed quite nice, I can also see myself staying there often.  I haven't been to Elara physically but it seems like a good option as well. 

The thing I am trying to figure out is, what category of property are Trump/Elara- and what I mean by this is, are they "managed by Hilton/HGVC" or an actual Hilton property, or something else?  And does that matter and if so, how?   For instance, does it affect how I book, when I can book, how many points I can use, etc etc. or something else I'm not familiar with?

thanks!


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> I've rescinded the sale of Elara property this past week and I'd like to buy a resale in short order.
> 
> After research on this site I'm looking for Platinum or Gold, maintenance fees below $800, and enough points to make it worth it.
> 
> ...


Half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail timeshares, so there is no shaming.


----------



## Panina (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> Yes, I found TUG the night I bought the timeshare.  And rescinded within two days.  I've never purchased real estate on my own before so I'm new to all of this.  I saved tens of thousands.  The financing they gave me was insane, 14%.  And the purchase price was $22k for biennial 5000 points.


That is wonderful.  Please consider becoming a member of tug.  It is only $15 and it helps spread the word  to help others like it helped you.


----------



## giowop (Feb 10, 2020)

Shangri-La said:


> Thank you everyone! I stayed in Trump this past week and give it many thumbs up. I'd love to continue staying there, the only thing is you have Uber costs to anywhere you need to go other than the mall which is a great mall. I toured HGVC on Paradise and it seemed quite nice, I can also see myself staying there often. I haven't been to Elara physically but it seems like a good option as well.
> 
> The thing I am trying to figure out is, what category of property are Trump/Elara- and what I mean by this is, are they "managed by Hilton/HGVC" or an actual Hilton property, or something else? And does that matter and if so, how? For instance, does it affect how I book, when I can book, how many points I can use, etc etc. or something else I'm not familiar with?
> 
> thanks!



As best as I can figure...

Only some of the Trump inventory is controlled/managed by HGVC. Otherwise it is a Trump Hotels property. There are also condos that can be sold through Trump, I believe

With Elara, Some inventory are old Westgate deeds along with perhaps other companies, including RCI. It’s been RCI Gold Crown (highest rating) for several years running. Not sure of the other locations and RCI. And it has inventory that can also be reserved via Hilton Honors as just a regular hotel stay

I believe the other properties (Boulevard, Paradise, Flamingo) are exclusively HGVC for timeshare ownership purposes, but they can also be booked via HHonors like Elara.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Feb 10, 2020)

giowop said:


> As best as I can figure...
> 
> Only some of the Trump inventory is controlled/managed by HGVC. Otherwise it is a Trump Hotels property. There are also condos that can be sold through Trump, I believe
> 
> ...



RCI does not “own” any units at Elara. They are either exchanges from HGVC members or put there by HGVC. The Westgate units are not part of HGVC, can’t be used within the Westgate system, nor be exchanged with RCI. They can be used or traded within Interval International. 

The other Vegas properties can be used within the HGVC system or exchanged within RCI. On any HGVC property, the RCI exchanges are through the RCI portal via the HGVC website/app.


----------

